# Όλα τα λεφτά, όλα τα κιλά



## nickel (Dec 1, 2011)

Είδα την έκφραση σε κείμενο πολιτικό και, δυστυχώς, δεν τη θυμόμουν. Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα αυτό και ελπίζω να είναι ακριβές;

«Όλα τα λεφτά, όλα τα κιλά». Αυτό ήταν το παλαιό σύνθημα των Ελλήνων παραγωγών. Δεν διεκδικούσαν τα λεφτά από τις διεθνείς ή ελληνικές αγορές, όπου πωλούσαν τα προϊόντα τους. Αυτό θα ήταν λογικό. Το σύνθημα αφορούσε τις διεκδικήσεις των γεωργικών επιδοτήσεων για να... ταφούν τα προϊόντα. Και έκαναν κινητοποιήσεις υποστηρίζοντας ότι πρέπει να πάρουν χρήματα για κάθε κιλό που παρήγαγαν. Το παρήγαγαν; Πολλοί ναι. Πολλοί ήταν σκέτοι απατεώνες. Κάποια στιγμή, οι Ευρωπαίοι ανακάλυψαν ότι έπρεπε να αποζημιώσουν Έλληνες παραγωγούς για βαμβάκι. Μέτρησαν την έκταση και διαπίστωσαν ότι οι Έλληνες παραγωγοί βαμβακιού του νομού Βοιωτίας είχαν καλλιεργήσει με βαμβάκι έκταση ίση με την έκταση της Ρουμανίας! Δηλαδή, πολύ μεγαλύτερη (τριπλάσια) της Ελλάδας. Και είχαν πάρει επιδοτήσεις από το ελληνικό κράτος, το οποίο τις πήρε από τις Βρυξέλλες.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2011)

Δεν το θυμάμαι αυτό το σύνθημα καθόλου, όμως το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν το βαμβάκι (ή το βαμβάκι μόνο). Το απόσπασμα έχει κι άλλες γενικότητες για την ΚΑΠ, αλλά δεν περιμένω να τα θυμούνται όλοι όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Για την ακρίβεια, νομίζω ότι η σωστή εκφορά είναι: όλα τα κιλά, όλα τα λεφτά και ενδοξότερος χρήστης της πρέπει να ήταν ο τ. υπουργός Γεωργίας (ή όπως τέλος πάντων λέγεται) Σωτ. Χατζηγάκης (αυτός που τον διέγραψε πρόσφατα ο Σαμαράς).


Κοκκινούλης: Ολα τα κιλά, όλα τα λεφτά (Ελευθεροτυπία, 12/1/2005)

Και στη Βουλή, 14/9/2005


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2011)

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο αληθινό είναι αυτό που λέει ότι οι βοιωτοί μπαμπακάδες είχαν καλλιεργήσει μια Ρουμανία. Δεν το έχω ακούσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

Πολλά τέτοια κυκλοφορούν ως δήθεν κοινοτικά ανέκδοτα, π.χ.: «Η Ελλάδα είναι η μεγαλύτερη χώρα της Ευρώπης. Οι ελαιώνες της αρχίζουν στην Ουκρανία και τελειώνουν στην Ισπανία.»


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2011)

Κυκλοφορούν στη Γερμανία ως επί το πλείστον: το χιούμορ αυτουνού που δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνει απατεωνιές για να κλέβει. Τέσπα, σταματάω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για την ακρίβεια, νομίζω ότι η σωστή εκφορά είναι: όλα τα κιλά, όλα τα λεφτά και ενδοξότερος χρήστης της πρέπει να ήταν ο τ. υπουργός Γεωργίας (ή όπως τέλος πάντων λέγεται) Σωτ. Χατζηγάκης (αυτός που τον διέγραψε πρόσφατα ο Σαμαράς).


Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ, πάντως, ο Χατζηγάκης διαψεύδει ότι το είπε ποτέ.


----------

